# New Travel Tips



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Just posted on this page in the Travel Section:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/travel/travel-tips/


----------



## Arabella (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks Andy for share great information . great tips


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

A very good piece Andy. Travel is an essential part of my livelihood with most flights being over 10 hours. Here are a few tips from me...

Always wear a jacket when traveling. Always keep your items in the exact same pockets of your jacket so you can do an inventory of all your items in a matter of seconds. Prior to going through the X-ray system empty your pants pockets into your jacket pockets. 

Don’t wear metal cuff links when flying.They are a pain when going through security. Cloth knots when flying are better.

Lace up shoes are a pain in security, but I usually wear them anyway. Slip on shoes are less hassle in security but can be more uncomfortable when ones feet swell on a long flight. 

On long flights a pair of slippers make a flight much more comfortable. I have a pair of Draper of Glastonbury slippers that have been around the world with me several times. Stockinged feet and urine soaked airplane floors are a bad combination. Slippers save you from this misery.

If you can avoid it, don’t check a bag. Buy a nice rolling carry on. I used to be a terrible overpacker. Now I can fit a trip spanning a week in my carry on luggage. 

Avoid excessive alcohol on a plane. No good comes of it.

Avoid eating meals in the middle of the night. Who really craves a crappy airline dinner at 2am? So what that you paid for it, don’t eat it. Why does flight grant license to eat a midnight dinner you are not hungry for?

I have been traveling overseas for over a decade and I have never been robbed or pick pocketed and I have been to some super sketchy places. Keep an eye on your stuff at all times, don’t allow yourself to be distracted by your phone, move away from crowds and stand next to a wall if you must use your phone. Don’t dawdle in airports. Get in, get out, look like you know exactly where you are going even if you don’t have a clue. Don’t engage in conversation with friendly strangers.

In foreign airports dont use scammer airport taxi services. Ignore these guys. Research the taxi/Uber type services at your destination prior to departure and make a bee line to them upon arrival. There is zero in an airport worth seeing, get out and get on the road ASAP. Pay the extra few $ if need be to make your departure fast and worry free. 

Do not pack anything of value in your checked baggage and absolutely don’t pack anything you wish to keep in the outside zipper pouches of your bag. I have lost at least 2 Zippos in Africa this way. Computers, jewelry etc go on the plane with you, no exceptions EVER. NEVER put medications in your checked bag.

Make copies of your passports AND KEEP THEM SEPARATE from your passport. 

I have found that no overseas fee credit cards usually offer the best rate of exchange overseas. Avoid cash machines except those physically inside banks. 

Hope this helps!

Cheers,


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Avoid excessive alcohol on a plane. No good comes of it.


&#8230;. and hope that the guy in the seat beside you heeds this advice as well. Oh man, do I have stories.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thoughtful and very useful information for simplifying the travel challenges with which we all must deal.


----------



## Arabella (Jul 31, 2018)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> A very good piece Andy. Travel is an essential part of my livelihood with most flights being over 10 hours. Here are a few tips from me...
> 
> Always wear a jacket when traveling. Always keep your items in the exact same pockets of your jacket so you can do an inventory of all your items in a matter of seconds. Prior to going through the X-ray system empty your pants pockets into your jacket pockets.
> 
> ...


wow that's nice information thanks for share


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Troones said:


> &#8230;. and hope that the guy in the seat beside you heeds this advice as well. Oh man, do I have stories.


A true story.....I once boarded a Delta overseas flight bound for Johannesburg on an economy ticket. I located my seat and found myself sitting between a guy who was wasted drunk and a missionary. The flight attendant moved me to business class.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Another good rule is to remember that you
> 
> A true story.....I once boarded a Delta overseas flight bound for Johannesburg on an economy ticket. I located my seat and found myself sitting between a guy who was wasted drunk and a missionary. The flight attendant moved me to business class.
> 
> ...


I boarded a flight from Toronto to Vancouver (5+ hours flight) and right up until scheduled takeoff it looked as though I had the seat beside me to myself. After some delay, one of the flight attendants escorted an over-refreshed gentleman to said seat. He plopped himself down, proclaimed "wake me up when we get there!", then passed out and proceeded to snore for five hours. He absolutely reeked of booze and tobacco. My assumption was that he was too drunk to board his original flight so they had him sober up in the terminal and take the next one.


----------



## AndrewO (May 5, 2019)

I absolutely love these tips Andrew! I would definetely prefer an aisle seat on International flights, I frequently use the bathroom and it could be a little bit uncomfortable to bother other people while I´m on the window seat, plus on long flights I go to my hand luggage very frequently, to take out a book, to put it back, to take some slippers, to take them out, etc… I´m such a mess hehe… To arrange everything for travelling, I use helpful travel sites


----------

